# Is the Bolt still being sold?



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

Surfing the Tivo.com website, I don't see the Bolt listed as a DVR product, only Edge and the streaming device. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I haven't looked but I read on some of these threads that it is not being sold anymore.


----------



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

Must have been why they had the big sale last month. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

haniwa202 said:


> Must have been why they had the big sale last month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


TiVo is shedding a loadstone in the Bolt. Take a look at their corporate Website. Aren't they focused on streaming? Maybe the whole current platform is nearing its death throes.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

The days of Bolt are over.. Even TiVo has no Bolts to replace if yours dies, you get an Edge.

Just another coffin nail for TiVo and no one is crying for the loss of the Bolt. I do believe TiVo is closer to getting out of the DVR business. That will be a loss, but we all know the time is coming....


----------



## GDogg (Aug 24, 2005)

tommiet said:


> The days of Bolt are over.. Even TiVo has no Bolts to replace if yours dies, you get an Edge.
> 
> Just another coffin nail for TiVo and no one is crying for the loss of the Bolt. I do believe TiVo is closer to getting out of the DVR business. That will be a loss, but we all know the time is coming....


Suggestions on alternatives? I've got FIOS so there's obviously the Verizon DVR. I tried cord cutting but in the end I really didn't save any money, and things are getting so fragmented that I expect stations to come and go on any given streaming platform. Has anyone successfully made their own DVR with similar functionality to Tivo?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Channels DVR seems a popular replacement.


----------



## GDogg (Aug 24, 2005)

It appears that their current product lineup is OTA only. When I tried cutting the cord I could never get the OTA reliability I wanted. I live between two large cities, but in a bit of a valley. I put a couple of different antennas in the attic and even added an amplifier but some stations were just too weak, whether the antenna was pointed at either cities transmitters.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

GDogg said:


> It appears that their current product lineup is OTA only.


Works with CableCARD, though not DRM-flagged channels; but it also offers integration with TV Everywhere, bypassing CableCARD for some authorized content.

What is an HDHomeRun?
*
Can it work with my cable?*
Yes. The HDHomeRun Prime model uses a CableCARD from your cable provider, just like how TiVo works. You will be able to watch all of the channels you get with your cable plan, except premium channels like HBO.

One caveat is that this model is no longer manufactured. You can still find them on Ebay though.

Note: Some cable operators protect their channels with Copy Once protection which is incompatible with Channels. Please contact your cable provider.​


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Channels DVR seems a popular replacement.


I don't follow how that is a replacement, since it seems it is so much different than my TIVO hardware. I have no monthly payments with my Bolt OTA. It sounds like the Channels DVR is software that you pay a monthly fee to use and you have to obtain more hardware for OTA capability. It just seems like a different way of using a DVR. Is there any autoskip of ads with Channels DVR?


----------

